# Kole and Judy's tank journal !!



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

I haven't been posting much on the new BCA but today I just had to. 

I went out last night and picked up my new 300G acrylic tank from Japhi (Matt). It will probably take me a couple of weeks to get it up and running the way I want but patience is a virtue, just ask Tony1928. It is 8'Lx30"Wx24"T. It is fully sumped with multiple return valves for major current. It will also have a 40W UV sterilizer on it. This will be a great home for all of my Bass.

This means that Judy gets my 250G for Discus and Rays. We will be running it with 2 Eheim 2260's and 3 powerheads. Judy is looking for 2-3 bags of Black Colourquartz sand for her tank. 

This means that I will have a 72G Bowfront for sale as well as 2 FX5's.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

That is a great size for a tank. I want one similar to that in dimensions. Looking forward to seeing these projects come together.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

my those are some big tanks you got there LOL


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

My jaw dropped just reading about your project. Major congratulations are in order. I hope that you post a journal!


----------



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

Please update as you go, With Pictures too!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

what about the tenecor tank you have coming soon ?? whats gonna go in that ? and where are you guys gonna put it ??


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) Congratz on the new tank! Wow.. and I thought you already had the biggest tank at home!


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> =) Congratz on the new tank! Wow.. and I thought you already had the biggest tank at home!


Bigger is better..that's what the wife said anyway!!!



JUICE said:


> what about the tenecor tank you have coming soon ?? whats gonna go in that ? and where are you guys gonna put it ??


Due to some issues with my family I was unable to get the Tenecor tank at the time. Then this deal came along and I couldn't resist.



Fish Whisper said:


> Please update as you go, With Pictures too!





Morainy said:


> My jaw dropped just reading about your project. Major congratulations are in order. I hope that you post a journal!


I think I will start a journal!!



Johnnyfishtanks said:


> my those are some big tanks you got there LOL


Thanks Johnny



target said:


> That is a great size for a tank. I want one similar to that in dimensions. Looking forward to seeing these projects come together.


Thanks


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

maybe its not the size of the tank but the power of the filter 

lol


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats, I can't wait to see it all setup.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just make this thread the journal, especially now that I'm subbed. 

So many big tank journals lately. Very cool.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

perhaps I can be your assistant helping you to stock your tanks


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> perhaps I can be your assistant helping you to stock your tanks


I know you will be!!



2wheelsx2 said:


> Just make this thread the journal, especially now that I'm subbed.
> 
> So many big tank journals lately. Very cool.


Done!!!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> perhaps I can be your assistant helping you to stock your tanks


Bwahaha...count on Charles to always show up at the right time!


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking fwd to seeing pics when its up and running, as well as Judy's discus tank!


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

I think people are more interested in her 250G Discus tank than my tank.

She can't decide if she wants Black 3m Sand for the Rays or if she wants to go Black Eco complete for plants?? Thoughts.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

It'll cost you a lot of $$ for EC. I vote for black sand with lots of wood and just epiphytes like java fern and Anubias. I know a donor who can help with those.


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> It'll cost you a lot of $$ for EC. I vote for black sand with lots of wood and just epiphytes like java fern and Anubias. I know a donor who can help with those.


That is the way I am nudging her. We also have a huge piece of wood in there and she can put small pots and have them hidden behind it.


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

Kolewolf said:


> I haven't been posting much on the new BCA but today I just had to.
> 
> I went out last night and picked up my new 300G acrylic tank from Japhi (Matt). It will probably take me a couple of weeks to get it up and running the way I want but patience is a virtue, just ask Tony1928. It is 8'Lx30"Wx24"T. It is fully sumped with multiple return valves for major current. It will also have a 40W UV sterilizer on it. This will be a great home for all of my Bass.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a couple of very nice tanks!

when you put the FX5's up for sale please let me know.


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

Kolewolf said:


> I haven't been posting much on the new BCA but today I just had to.
> 
> I went out last night and picked up my new 300G acrylic tank from Japhi (Matt). It will probably take me a couple of weeks to get it up and running the way I want but patience is a virtue, just ask Tony1928. It is 8'Lx30"Wx24"T. It is fully sumped with multiple return valves for major current. It will also have a 40W UV sterilizer on it. This will be a great home for all of my Bass.
> 
> ...


What!!!! I thought it would be running be now. Waiting all day for pics. JK......


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

hey kole, have you found that when you are rinsing the black 3m sand for the first time, does it blacken your fingers & well basically create a huge mess??


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't have it yet. She still hasn't decided


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree with Gary, go with sand, it will be alot easier then caring for plants in that size of a tank! But to be able to have a nice piece of wood, java fern, anubias etc, will look fantastic.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

kole we all know your tanks will look whoop ass


----------



## couch (Apr 22, 2010)

I saw that tank a couple of weeks ago - it was amazing. Have fun with it Kole.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Can't wait to she her up & running.
If you need a hand moving it around let me know.
I'm just a hop, skip, & a jump away.


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing both tanks Kole.. Your bass will love that tank!!


----------

